# Morphing/grow out tank



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Has anyone done a combo container? A tank or tub that takes a tadpole through all the stages and then grow them out? It just seems odd to me that we switch them so many times...


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Yeah its called leaving them in the parents tank! Then pull them.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I prefer them to grow out from the parents' tanks to be honest...it paces the adults better.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i suppose you could. get dividers and divide a 10 gallon (or whatever size) aquarium up and once the tads pop their front legs then put in a piece of sloped eggcrate with sphag on top of it. you might have to seal each little compartment because each tad might need different water levels.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I am with Gabe and Alex, tank raising makes it easy. 
When I am raising tads outside their parents tank, I have started to just put the container they are morphing right into the tank I am intending to use for their grow out. I usually use these 8oz glass bowls/ custard cup things, so they don't take a ton of space and froglets can easily climb out directly into their tank.Super low tech, but I would like to think it is less stressful for morphing froglets.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

I personally don't like tank-raising (at least for thumbs) because then I don't know how many are in the tank, and which ones are the breeding pair...

But to the original question, I have always kept them in rectangular plastic boxes and when they pop their front legs, I tilt the container so there's water and land. But you have me thinking. We don't have to wait until their legs pop to tilt the container. Couldn't we just build some land into the container from the beginning? As long as there's a water area, they could come up to land whenever they wanted, then pull them to a grow out tank when you see them on the land.

I'm probably not breaking any new ground here, but that's my 2 cents....


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

But don't you need a land area anyway? So the tads don't drown once they finish morphing?


----------

